# African brass tetra- Brycinus humilis



## hb3133 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have looked and looked throughout the net and I have not found anything concerning this fish. I purchased 6 of these fish from the LFS. The listed size was 2 inches and I was hoping somebody could confirm this size. The fish are currently in my planted 10 gallon tank. Thank you!


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

i believe this fish is also known by alestes humilis, here is a link with a pic on it to c if i am right.

http://fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=11088


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Where are you from Hogan? Chi-Town?


----------

